# Can we all give up on sports - please



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

It is, entire, corrupt. From Becks (football). Lovely bet there. Fine.
If I gave you two million dollars to suck at a game ... I would take it. You ?


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 3, 2012)

some sports are corrupt and fucked up


----------



## no clue (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think you actually have any sports in France


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 4, 2012)

is there sports in france


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 4, 2012)

no clue said:


> I don't think you actually have any sports in France


there's one or two sports in France. Google it if you're interested


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 4, 2012)

lol..... france.........sports, hahaha.


----------



## no clue (Aug 4, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> there's one or two sports in France. Google it if you're interested


I did google it. I have learned that soccer/football is the most popular sport in France. Do many people grow there?


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

no clue said:


> I did google it. I have learned that soccer/football is the most popular sport in France. Do many people grow there?


Yes lots of growers in France. The official laws are stricter than say the UK or Spain but in reality no one really cares. I live in a small town in the South, everybody knows who the local dealer is, we all say hello to each other here civilians and police alike. Say if there's a reggae night on everyone is toking and the police know it's going to be peaceful so they put their feet up themselves. But that's because we all know if there is trouble we're all of us highly likely to get slapped across the face. 
As long as one doesn't blow smoke in the policeman's face or grow next door to him/her it's all good.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 5, 2012)

The French are good at _running._


----------



## no clue (Aug 5, 2012)

Mostly indoor and smaller grows like the UK? Or is that a bit of an insult? Sounds like a mellow environment. In my part of the US, we are really paranoid and don't trust anyone. I don't think anyone in my home town even knows I smoke. If they knew about my huge 4 plant grow op..they would kick in my door, tear my house apart and put me in jail for as long as they could


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

no clue said:


> Mostly indoor and smaller grows like the UK? Or is that a bit of an insult? Sounds like a mellow environment. In my part of the US, we are really paranoid and don't trust anyone. I don't think anyone in my home town even knows I smoke. If they knew about my huge 4 plant grow op..they would kick in my door, tear my house apart and put me in jail for as long as they could


Places like Paris indoors. France is blessed with good weather esp in the South where a lot of outdoor grows go on. if they let you in (we're very very clicky) you'll find she/he will have some LEDs above four plants in the cave/cellar somewhere no problems. It's a very very laid back country


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 5, 2012)

that is straight chillen


----------

